# Catfish Question



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just wondered if anyone has been out catfishing since this cold front hit ?? i havent been out in about 2 weeks. I just wondered if the flatties will still be hitting ?? I caught flatties last year until thanksgiving but i dont remember having a cold front like this last year. has anyone been catching any channels or flatties here lately ?? if so on what baits ?? i usually use live creek chubs. oh yeah i mainly fish rivers !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Guess tonite wasnt HORRIBLE....Funny that only one person caught more than one fish...I figured we were gonna slay the Eyes there at first...
I ended the nite with 1 flathead 6lbs 13oz
TCBA ended with 0 Fish... :S :S :S :S 
and his wife Renee ended up with 1 flathead not sure of the weight 3lbs and something...So the Flatheads are still biting if you can keep the saugeyes away from your chubs...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I went the other day to a local pond up the road from my house and tore-up the channels... anywhere from 1lb-about 10lbs. All of them we caught were very lathargic and they took cut shad and gills on the bottom. We thought we had a hook up on a flattie, but it turned out to be a 17lb blue. I'm not sure about the flatties due to the cold front and snow, but I'm sure if you could find a deep hole and use live bait, you might be able to pull out a few.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike landed the last flathead we got on Sept 28










I got one the week before while fishing alone










I am not sure if the flats got lockjaw with all the weather fronts or they migrated to winter holes but they seemed to shut down 2-3 weeks earlier than normal for us.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i cant tell ya anything about lake flatties, but the river flatties are far from done. as long as the water stays above 48-50 degrees they will be biting. just wish i had time to fish these days


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Suck it up Sgt Dinkbuster!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah the flatties are DEFINITELY still biting, no big ones but 5-15 lbers are still biting FOR SURE !!!! thanks for the advice guys !!!


----------

